# Unmarked Fruit Jar - Economy?



## jinxxy3 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi again.  I'm so glad I found this place, you're all going to be tired of me by the time I get through sorting. []

  This one is a pint jar, SCA, though not as deep as the pics show, but still nice.  It has no markings on the sides, and only a faint 4 on the base, just above the center circle.   It is the same size and shape as my Kerr Economy jars (or just Economy?).  It's got a shoulder seam and a seam around the base, too, which is very well definied.  I can feel vertical waves, but nothing that feels like poorly embossed letters.  They're just waves, which can also be felt on the inside.

  Any ideas?


----------



## jinxxy3 (Feb 20, 2008)

The base.


----------



## jinxxy3 (Feb 20, 2008)

One bubble and the shoulder seam.


----------



## jinxxy3 (Feb 20, 2008)

A different view, showing quite a few nicks in the rim.


----------



## jinxxy3 (Feb 20, 2008)

One more view, maybe a bit truer color.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 21, 2008)

This was probably made by Kerr as a packer jar.  It would have had a label as well as an economy type lid & clamp.  If there was a label still on it, it would be worth a few bucks.  Just the jar?  You could keep thumb tacks or paper clips in it.  -Tammy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2008)

> Unmarked Fruit Jar - Economy?


 Deffinatly cheaper to make, yup.[]


----------

